

PISA 2006: Science Competencies for Tomorrow’s World Executive Summary [pdf] - d0mine
http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/15/13/39725224.pdf

======
d0mine
I like the greenhouse question (page 17). I can not imagine that the authors
does not know that correlation does not imply causation
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_caus...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_causation)

